# Coconut Oil?



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a quick question. Do you give your pups coconut oil? If so, what kind? And, how much?


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

**Also, would it be ok to give fish oil in the morning then coconut oil at night?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes we give Chloe coconut oil. She gets a tablespoon in the morning and a tablespoon at night with her meal. I swear by it. Her coat is beautiful. They should get one teaspoon per ten pounds. Need to start off with only maybe a quarter what they should have and work up. Make sure it is unrefined coconut oil.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Cpc1972 said:


> Yes we give Chloe coconut oil. She gets a tablespoon in the morning and a tablespoon at night with her meal. I swear by it. Her coat is beautiful. They should get one teaspoon per ten pounds. Need to start off with only maybe a quarter what they should have and work up. Make sure it is unrefined coconut oil.



That's great to hear! I have read mixed reviews. Some say it can cause pancreatitis but others, like yourself, swear by it. 
Sadie has bad allergies and I'm thinking on starting her on coconut oil.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

SadiesWorld said:


> That's great to hear! I have read mixed reviews. Some say it can cause pancreatitis but others, like yourself, swear by it.
> Sadie has bad allergies and I'm thinking on starting her on coconut oil.


We mainly started it because Chloe had a mild itch. No fleas or allergy. Her itching stopped after trying the coconut oil. We also changed her food a couple months before we started the coconut oil. I don't know how much was the food change or the oil. But her coat is so soft and shiny. It can cause poop problems if you start to fast. Just gradually work up to what she would take.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Cpc1972 said:


> We mainly started it because Chloe had a mild itch. No fleas or allergy. Her itching stopped after trying the coconut oil. We also changed her food a couple months before we started the coconut oil. I don't know how much was the food change or the oil. But her coat is so soft and shiny. It can cause poop problems if you start to fast. Just gradually work up to what she would take.



Thank you for the information!! I'll try it out!!


----------



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you for this information! Duncan has a very serious allergy issue and currently is dealing with the hot spot from Hades. He is currently seeing a Vet Dermatologist at our State University Vet School. We've even started immunotherapy. At this point in time I'll try ANYTHING. Poor baby! I can't stand this. My baby is suffering and I'm helpless to stop it. #worried mommy.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

doglvr00 said:


> Thank you for this information! Duncan has a very serious allergy issue and currently is dealing with the hot spot from Hades. He is currently seeing a Vet Dermatologist at our State University Vet School. We've even started immunotherapy. At this point in time I'll try ANYTHING. Poor baby! I can't stand this. My baby is suffering and I'm helpless to stop it. #worried mommy.


Have you considered a raw diet?


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Flax-seed oil. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

Marcus said:


> Flax-seed oil.
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


How much do you give?


----------



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have thought about a raw diet. I'm still doing research. It is a possibility.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

doglvr00 said:


> I have thought about a raw diet. I'm still doing research. It is a possibility.


What kind of dog food is your dog on right now.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Just to add - you need to use un-refined coconut oil (also referred to as cold pressed) to get the maximum benefit - NOT refined. We give both coconut oil and Grizzly Salmon Oil to Noah with his dinner meal - along with Golden Paste.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

doglvr00 said:


> How much do you give?



Table spoon per meal. 

Great for coat and skin irritation. The vet swears by it. 

*my dog eats raw. (Not that it would matter)


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

rabernet said:


> Just to add - you need to use un-refined coconut oil (also referred to as cold pressed) to get the maximum benefit - NOT refined. We give both coconut oil and Grizzly Salmon Oil to Noah with his dinner meal - along with Golden Paste.


Ooh thanks Robin, you have opened a whole new world for me with the Golden Paste which I am now madly researching. We have horses where I volunteer in a terrible state with Queensland Itch and Golden Paste is supposed to be good for that plus my husband has allergies. Thankyou.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Marcus, my vet was passionate about giving flax seed oil to Pilgrim at the same dosage. And he always had a shiny coat.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Marcus, my vet was passionate about giving flax seed oil to Pilgrim at the same dosage. And he always had a shiny coat.


Totally... I've been using it for a while now... it's magic stuff and Ben loves it, all his little itchy bits have cleared up a treat


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> Ooh thanks Robin, you have opened a whole new world for me with the Golden Paste which I am now madly researching. We have horses where I volunteer in a terrible state with Queensland Itch and Golden Paste is supposed to be good for that plus my husband has allergies. Thankyou.


You're welcome! And Australia's own Dr. Doug English is the vet who developed Golden Paste. I take it and Noah takes it! Just got this in so I can freeze in 1/4 tsp doseages. 

Not to mention the cancer fighting/prevention properties of turmeric is very appealing to me. 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Q67I89Q?ie=UTF8&tag=libraryextension-20&camp=211189&creative=9325&linkCode=as2&creativeASIN=undefined[/ame]


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

rabernet said:


> Just got this in so I can freeze in 1/4 tsp doseages.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...tive=9325&linkCode=as2&creativeASIN=undefined


Ha ha, marketing sucker!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> Ha ha, marketing sucker!!


*raises hand* - Guilty as charged! ::wavey:


----------

